# jewelry photography and photoshop retouching



## chenjinbo

I am a commercial photographer and I am very happy to meet you here.
I'll share my pictures in here.
Tips and comments always welcomed.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## chenjinbo




----------



## chenjinbo




----------



## chenjinbo

photoshop retouching


----------



## The_Traveler

beautifully done all
the color/bw pair in the first post are fascinating. They look as if they are different shots with different reflections.
Did you create those reflections?

What country are you working in.
I look forward to learning some fine selection work from you.
Lew


----------



## Designer

Welcome!


----------



## chenjinbo

The_Traveler said:


> beautifully done all
> the color/bw pair in the first post are fascinating. They look as if they are different shots with different reflections.
> Did you create those reflections?
> 
> What country are you working in.
> I look forward to learning some fine selection work from you.
> Lew



Hi, Thanks. Nice to meet you.
Yes, I create the reflections, Just like painting.
I am  working in China. Guangzhou city.


----------



## chenjinbo

Designer said:


> Welcome!


----------



## chenjinbo




----------



## jamescooper18

All of your product shots looking good. So you are doing jewellery photography and also you are doing your own retouching task. Very good.


----------



## Pictures_Perfect

In a jewelry photography , just like other products , you should have everything in focus.  This will  be much better  if you shoot on a white backdrop.


----------



## grahansmithus

Overall all images look good.
Only needs little bit sharpening to the image, it will pop up the jewelry more.


----------



## chenjinbo

new images


----------



## chenjinbo

Original Pendant picture.


----------



## chenjinbo

Ring ~


----------



## jamescooper18

chenjinbo said:


> Ring ~


This collection of rings looking better than the previous one. In the first set of pictures I am feeling the background is distracting the focus from the main subject, along with that it would be great if you can adjust the shading of those ring pictures.


----------



## chenjinbo

jamescooper18 said:


> chenjinbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ring ~
> 
> 
> 
> This collection of rings looking better than the previous one. In the first set of pictures I am feeling the background is distracting the focus from the main subject, along with that it would be great if you can adjust the shading of those ring pictures.
Click to expand...



Thank you for your comments.

I found an interesting thing,  in China,  people love the perfect picture,  but it seems a little fake,  I have been to the United States of Las Vegas jewelry show,  found that most photos are not very good,  but is relatively natural effect. 
Does this mean that many jewelers do not pay attention to the pictures of jewelry?


----------



## chenjinbo

Maybe to photoshop~


----------



## waday

chenjinbo said:


> Does this mean that many jewelers do not pay attention to the pictures of jewelry?


It's not that they don't pay attention, it's that they probably don't "pay" money to have a professional such as yourself take and edit the pictures!

Great work!


----------



## chenjinbo

waday said:


> chenjinbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that many jewelers do not pay attention to the pictures of jewelry?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that they don't pay attention, it's that they probably don't "pay" money to have a professional such as yourself take and edit the pictures!
> 
> Great work!
Click to expand...


Thank you. Maybe you said the truth, ha ha .
I think maybe people from different places have different tastes of pictures.


----------



## Flash Harry

Maybe its just jewelers are cheapskates lol.


----------



## jamescooper18

chenjinbo said:


> jamescooper18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chenjinbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ring ~
> 
> 
> 
> This collection of rings looking better than the previous one. In the first set of pictures I am feeling the background is distracting the focus from the main subject, along with that it would be great if you can adjust the shading of those ring pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your comments.
> 
> I found an interesting thing,  in China,  people love the perfect picture,  but it seems a little fake,  I have been to the United States of Las Vegas jewelry show,  found that most photos are not very good,  but is relatively natural effect.
> Does this mean that many jewelers do not pay attention to the pictures of jewelry?
Click to expand...

As like some members have pointed out I would say the same! May be they dont want to spend much money on enhancing those jewellery photos!


----------



## jamescooper18

waday said:


> chenjinbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean that many jewelers do not pay attention to the pictures of jewelry?
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that they don't pay attention, it's that they probably don't "pay" money to have a professional such as yourself take and edit the pictures!
> 
> Great work!
Click to expand...

Its true!


----------



## chenjinbo




----------



## chenjinbo

jewelry photo retouching


----------



## chenjinbo




----------



## Tomasko

chenjinbo said:


> I found an interesting thing,  in China,  people love the perfect picture,  but it seems a little fake,  I have been to the United States of Las Vegas jewelry show,  found that most photos are not very good,  but is relatively natural effect.
> Does this mean that many jewelers do not pay attention to the pictures of jewelry?


In my opinion it's more about a different taste in different parts of the world. Even though you process these pictures nicely, as you said it yourself - it's a little fake. Some people like that, some prefer a more natural look. As long as you can find a customer for what you're doing, you can (and should!!) do whatever you like


----------



## benhasajeep

chenjinbo said:


> jamescooper18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chenjinbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ring ~
> 
> 
> 
> This collection of rings looking better than the previous one. In the first set of pictures I am feeling the background is distracting the focus from the main subject, along with that it would be great if you can adjust the shading of those ring pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your comments.
> 
> I found an interesting thing,  in China,  people love the perfect picture,  but it seems a little fake,  I have been to the United States of Las Vegas jewelry show,  found that most photos are not very good,  but is relatively natural effect.
> Does this mean that many jewelers do not pay attention to the pictures of jewelry?
Click to expand...


For major advertising in store displays they do pay attention.  But for catalogs they don't want to spend so much.  More production line type of work than precision work.  I think it's more the custom jewelry makers are the ones who want the best pictures.  But of course have the lower budgets as well.  And many try to take their own pictures.  The one of the last 2 cameras I sold used, went to a custom jeweler.  So she could try and take her own pictures.  The other went to a realtor who wanted to take better pictures of houses than just his cell phone.


----------



## jamescooper18

benhasajeep said:


> chenjinbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamescooper18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chenjinbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ring ~
> 
> 
> 
> This collection of rings looking better than the previous one. In the first set of pictures I am feeling the background is distracting the focus from the main subject, along with that it would be great if you can adjust the shading of those ring pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your comments.
> 
> I found an interesting thing,  in China,  people love the perfect picture,  but it seems a little fake,  I have been to the United States of Las Vegas jewelry show,  found that most photos are not very good,  but is relatively natural effect.
> Does this mean that many jewelers do not pay attention to the pictures of jewelry?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For major advertising in store displays they do pay attention.  But for catalogs they don't want to spend so much.  More production line type of work than precision work.  I think it's more the custom jewelry makers are the ones who want the best pictures.  But of course have the lower budgets as well.  And many try to take their own pictures.  The one of the last 2 cameras I sold used, went to a custom jeweler.  So she could try and take her own pictures.  The other went to a realtor who wanted to take better pictures of houses than just his cell phone.
Click to expand...

Yeah got your point.


----------



## chenjinbo

new~


----------



## Fstop-

What methods do you use to get the pure white backgrounds ?


----------



## chenjinbo

Fstop- said:


> What methods do you use to get the pure white backgrounds ?


photoshop-Pen Tool


----------



## weepete

beutiful shots. Very nice work indeed!


----------



## Fstop-

> photoshop-Pen Tool



Thanks, I have been playing around with different masking techniques for jewelry. 

Nice work.


----------



## chenjinbo

weepete said:


> beutiful shots. Very nice work indeed!


thank you!


----------



## chenjinbo

Fstop- said:


> photoshop-Pen Tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I have been playing around with different masking techniques for jewelry.
> 
> Nice work.
Click to expand...

Thank you !


----------



## MidnightUK

Your images are amazing.  

May I ask how you train to be a jewellery photographer in China?


----------



## chenjinbo

Dark background


----------



## chenjinbo

MidnightUK said:


> Your images are amazing.
> 
> May I ask how you train to be a jewellery photographer in China?



Thank you ! Try to do different exercises and watch more good works.
If you want to know something about Jewelry photography, I can tell you what I know.


----------



## waday

chenjinbo said:


> Dark background


Very nice!


----------



## chenjinbo




----------



## Fujidave

All very good, and your editing is great and I love the ring shots and work on them.


----------



## lisamery

chenjinbo said:


> new images



Especially I have stopped here. Because it's great. Undoubtedly your actions deserve praise. Your creative presentations and their true editing are really amazing.


----------



## chenjinbo

lisamery said:


> chenjinbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> new images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially I have stopped here. Because it's great. Undoubtedly your actions deserve praise. Your creative presentations and their true editing are really amazing.
Click to expand...


Thank you!


----------



## chenjinbo

Phoenix


----------



## chenjinbo

Gold


----------



## chenjinbo

love this


----------



## chenjinbo

Ice and snow


----------



## chenjinbo

^^


----------



## Julian Ribinik




----------



## DaPOPO

chenjinbo said:


> Dark background


In my humble opinion, the dark backgrounds are much better than the pure white. The dark helps to bring out the colors inherent in the jewelry much better than the pure white. It also makes it look beautiful in a "Natural setting" than the pure white.


----------



## jogesh debnath

All of your Jewelry products looks eye-catching. A good job is done.


----------



## Soocom1

Good composure overall. The pearls with the long shadows works well, the cats against the cloth was ok, but the change int eh color and texture along with line flow kinda twisted the image a bit for me. 
The use of the soft boxes I am assuming you are doing.  The soft boxes and muted light works well with reflective surfaces. 

The earrings with the high bokeh, if they are intended to be separate photos with one in focus (say the necklaces), the second in focus and then a third to emphasize the collection is what I am assuming you were doing. 

The ice skates work well with the ice block, the snowflake though did seem a bit lost. 

The dangle earrings on the curved platform is very nice! Well done. 


I do like the work. 

I would say try some diff. backgrounds of texture and patterns with flow to emphasize the work itself. 
Nicely done.


----------



## sumoncpk

Good job . If someone need this Photoshop retouching service just contact me .


----------



## chenjinbo




----------



## chenjinbo

Hello everyone, <Deleted by Moderator>


----------

